# Corn and Soy in rabbit feed, good or bad??



## TinksMama (Jan 31, 2013)

I've heard for years that corn and soy is horrible for rabbits, but it seems like every single brand of pellets I look at has one or the other in it. So are they good or actually really bad for them?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 31, 2013)

Whole corn kernels are bad because when the outside isn't broken up it's somehow bad. I'm assuming it's the same way with soy beans.


----------



## JBun (Jan 31, 2013)

Corn is generally seen as being bad in the pellets, because of the high starch and also it can possibly carry mycotoxins that could be deadly for rabbits. Some people say soy isn't good for rabbits, but it is in most rabbit food. There are only two pellets that I've come across, that don't have soy or corn. There is Oxbow Beneterra Organic Rabbit Food and Sherwood Forest Natural Rabbit Food. The oxbow has lower protein, fat, and fiber, and is a little pricey at about $3 a pound before shipping. The sherwood is just slightlly higher in calcium. I use the sherwood food. Some people don't like the higher calcium in it, but it hasn't been a problem for me. One thing I like about it is that it has drastically reduced the ammonia smell coming from my rabbits, but I've also found that I have to feed my rabbits the recommended unlimited feed for them to be getting the proper nutrition from the pellets so that they don't have nutritional deficiencies. Most other pellets you would feed limited pellets. I've only been feeding it a few months though, so I'm not decided on whether or not I'll continue with it or not.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 1, 2013)

Whole soybeans are very bad for anyone. The shells contain some bad chemicals and can even be toxic in some animals. Soybeans are an AWESOME source of protein but they must be processed in some way in order to be digestible. 

Orlena is pretty correct. Corn unless processed cannot be easily digested.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 1, 2013)

Personally, I'm avoiding both corn and soy using Sherwood. I'm having excellent success and am enjoying less odor in my rabbits.


----------



## proudpitbullmom (Nov 21, 2013)

I just want to thank you guys in this thread. I have not had a rabbit/bunny for some time now. I finally got one this summer a lil polish/netherland mix. I make sure I feed my dogs and cats top food so I was hoping to do the same for my bunny. It was sorta hard to find info almost everyone still uses Kaytee i won't even use any of their products! Even if its just hay from a farm and feed store I won't support Kaytee. So I gathered up some natural bunny foods and than was trying to decide between them. I use to have pet ratties and I know soy is very awful for them and corn so I was curious about bunnies. I didn't find much on it yet but than I pondered on this thread. So thanks for the info.  I want all my fuzzies to be on quality food.:happyrabbit:


----------



## Jamileigh (Nov 21, 2013)

could I ask why you don't support kaytee? just curious


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 21, 2013)

I would just avoid them entirely because of the whole GMO thing.


----------



## JBun (Nov 22, 2013)

I know soy is a good source of protein for rabbit food, but boy does it make their urine stink. I wish there were more non soy or corn rabbit foods out there. I refuse to use any soy rabbit foods now. Don't want my buns stinking up my house


----------



## missyscove (Nov 25, 2013)

I know a lot of people comment that whole corn can't be digested and yes I've seen whole kernels come out the back end of some large animals like cattle, but with rabbits they're probably going to chew that kernel before they swallow it so that's not really a concern for me. That said, I don't feed whole corn because I feed a pellet (& hay & greens). Corn and soy are good sources of energy for herbivores. 
I personally avoid Kaytee because although they do make some good quality products, they also make plenty of products that are really not good for the animals. Yes they have a good pellet (their timothy complete), but they make plenty of muesli mixes too. I feed Oxbow and really respect them as a company and I know abut the science behind their lines, have talked to their company vet and trust that they're making only what they feel is best for the animals.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 25, 2013)

We don't give ours pellets anymore, just unlimited orchard grass and veggies per our vet. No more poopy butt which was attributed to the alfalfa in most pellet mixes.


----------

